# [gelöst] network interface eth0 does not exist

## Niniveh

Hallo

Bislang verwendete ich nur Genkernel all, aber schaffte es nun endlich einen etwas reduzierten manuell konfigurierten Kernel zuwege zu bringen.

Außer dass er kaum schneller bootet als der Genkernekl all funktioniert er tadellos.

Aber mein Genkernel hat auf einmal keine Netzwerkverbindung mehr und ich wüsste nicht, dass ich hier etwas verändert hätte.

Allenfalls wurde von meinem neuen Kernel eine Konfigurationsdatei überschrieben, aber das ist geraten, ich kenne mich nicht mit aus.

Mit dem neuen Kernel (Netzwerk funktioniert):

 *Quote:*   

> # mii-tool
> 
> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
> 
> SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth1' failed: Operation not supported

 

Mit Genkernel:

```
# mii-tool

no MII interfaces found

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)    [ !! ]

gentoo64 rules.d # ping www.google.com

ping: unknown host www.google.com

```

Meine 70-persistent-net.rules:

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10de:0x00df (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:11:09:92:8d:9c", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x1106:0x3106 (via-rhine)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:19:5b:73:35:38", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
```

Ich änderte versuchsweise und erfolglos unter # PCI device 0x10de:0x00df (forcedeth) NAME="eth1" in NAME="eth0" ab.

Beim Genkernel und beim manuellen Kernel ist zumindest der Treiber 

VIA Rhine support

(VIA_RHINE [=y]) eingebaut.

Ich erinnere mich auch, beim manuellen Kernel den Treiber forcedeth aktiviert zu haben oder aktivieren wollen.

Aus der .config:

```
CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set
```

Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen wo hier auf einmal das Problem liegt?

Danke schön  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei dir geht einiges mit eth0 und eth1 durcheinander. Sowohl net.eth0 als auch net.eth1 sind nichts weiter als Links auf net.lo. Schau doch mal in /etc/init.d nach, ob die beide da sind. Das scheint kein Problem von udev zu sein. Wenn du dir Gentoo installierst hast du genau einen Link, nämlich den von eth0 auf lo. Alle anderen musst du dir selber anlegen.

Und wenn du dann etwas rumbastelst, dann hast du auf einmal ein eth1, aber nicht den Link dazu.

----------

## Niniveh

Danke Klaus

Ich legte also diesen Link an:

```
gentoo64 init.d # ls -l

[...]

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6  6. Nov 19:32 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6  2. Jan 21:07 net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30689  6. Nov 19:32 net.lo

[...]
```

Aber leider hat das nicht geholfen, habe immer noch keine Internetverbindung mit dem Genkernel.

Nun startete ich den manuell erstellten Kernel, der bringt aber auf einmal auch eine Fehlermeldung, ob es mit diesem Problem zu tun hat weiß ich nicht.

Im Netz fand ich nichts nennenswertes dazu :

```
eth1: wating for carrier

eth1: time out [!!]
```

In /var/log/messages steht etwas anderes (suchte nach eth1:):

```
Jan  3 08:26:30 gentoo64 kernel: eth1: no link during initialization.

Jan  3 08:26:32 gentoo64 kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zu jedem Kernel gehören ja auch Module, die du in /lib/modules/Kernelversion hast. Und die müssen zum aktuellen Kernel passen. Hast du da eventuell ein Problem?

----------

## Niniveh

 *Quote:*   

> (/lib/modules) Hast du da eventuell ein Problem?

 

Hmm?

Ich wüsste nicht welches.

Jedenfalls wurde der Genkernel und der manuelle im selben Verzeichnis konfiguriert (/usr/src/linux).

Wie könnte ich herausfinden ob es hier Probleme gibt?

```
gentoo64 /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6 $ ls -l

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     31 13. Dez 15:37 build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 9 root root   4096  1. Jan 14:18 kernel                                  

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096  2. Jan 11:37 misc                                    

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 238057  2. Jan 11:37 modules.alias                           

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 213141  2. Jan 11:37 modules.alias.bin                       

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     69  2. Jan 11:37 modules.ccwmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 171140  2. Jan 11:37 modules.dep

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 218566  2. Jan 11:37 modules.dep.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    813  2. Jan 11:37 modules.ieee1394map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    218  2. Jan 11:37 modules.inputmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2468  2. Jan 11:37 modules.isapnpmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     74  2. Jan 11:37 modules.ofmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  31809  1. Jan 14:18 modules.order

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 167539  2. Jan 11:37 modules.pcimap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1051  2. Jan 11:37 modules.seriomap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 122748  2. Jan 11:37 modules.symbols

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 162261  2. Jan 11:37 modules.symbols.bin

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 263725  2. Jan 11:37 modules.usbmap

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     31  1. Jan 14:18 source -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096  2. Jan 11:36 video
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Module müssen zum Kernel passen. Also wenn du 2 verschiedene .config Dateien hast, die aber beide zum gleichen Kernel gehören, dann kann es sein, dass die Module anders übersetzt wurden.

Probiere es doch mal mit zwei verschiedenen Kerneln, als für genernel 2.irgendwas-r1 und für manuell 2.irgendwas-r2. Dann sind die Ordner für die Module sauber getrennt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Probiere es doch mal mit zwei verschiedenen Kerneln, als für genernel 2.irgendwas-r1 und für manuell 2.irgendwas-r2. Dann sind die Ordner für die Module sauber getrennt.

 Das geht auch prima mit der selben Source Version,

man kann ja unter 

```
General setup  --->

(-name) Local version - append to kernel release
```

dem Kernel einen eigenen eindeutigen Namen verpassen, nutzt man dies, dann werden auch jeweils passende /lib/modules/Verzeichnisse angelegt.

/edit:

Hier mal ein aktuelles Beispiel: 

```
$ uname -r

2.6.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-nativ-kms
```

 

```
$ ls /lib/modules/ | grep kms

2.6.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-nativ-kms
```

----------

## Niniveh

Danke Jungs,

heute kann ich hier nichts mehr ausrichten, aber die Config für den Genkernel liegt unter /etc/genkernel.conf und die für den manuellen Kernel unter /usr/src/linux.

Eigentlich sollten die sich gegenseitig nicht beeinflussen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sie steuern den Bau des Kernels und der Module. Und die eine Konfiguration erzeugt Module, die halt Abhängigkeiten zu x haben und die andere Konfiguration erzeugt Module, die Abhängigkeiten zu y haben. Die Dateien stören sich nicht gegenseitig. Aber wenn du halt Module erzeugst, die du mit der manuellen Konfiguration erstellt hast, dann ist es nicht garantiert, dass eben diese Module auch mit dem Kernel laufen, den du mit genkernel erzeugt hast.

----------

## Niniveh

Moin Jungs  :Razz: 

Ihr hattet wohl recht, dass die Netzwerkprobleme lediglich Inkompatibilitätskonflikte der verwendeten Module war.

Wie Josef beschrieb, konnte ich Genkernel einen eigenen /lib/modules-Pfad zuweisen.

Jetzt funktioniert meine Netzwerkverbindung wieder mit beiden Kerneln.

Die oben erwähnte Fehlermeldung beim booten:

```
eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

eth1: wating for carrier 

eth1: time out [!!]
```

habe ich mit beiden Kerneln und ist wohl ein separates Problem für einen eigenen Thread.

Mir scheint, es trat erst nach dem erstellen des eth1 Links auf.

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6  6. Nov 19:32 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6  2. Jan 21:07 net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30689  6. Nov 19:32 net.lo
```

den entferne ich nun und schaue mal.

Diesen Thread kann ich jedenfalls auf gelöst setzen.

Vielen Dank nochmal   :Razz: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Meldung sieht für mich danach aus, als ob auf ethh1 kein dhcp Server läuft.

----------

## Niniveh

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> Die Meldung sieht für mich danach aus, als ob auf ethh1 kein dhcp Server läuft.

 

Ja, was das bedeutet weiß ich zwar nicht so recht   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber sie ist weg.

Lag also an dem Link.

Vielen Dank nochmal, macht es gut   :Razz: 

----------

